# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  fox pro в excel

## dante32

народ, очень срочно, подскажите плиз, как данные из базы данных проги VISUAL FOX PRO слить в excelИИ?

----------


## Kimmeriez

На сколько я помню, в фокспро используются дат-файлы. Есть специальные конвертеры из дат в дбф.

----------


## asd_rojd

на сколько я помню в поксе используется как раз дбф формат который можно нормально открыть в экселе...есть такое понятие в экселе как импорт....
единственное что не получится так это открыть связи таблиц в базе данных, но не думаю что тебе это надо!

----------

